# Movement restrictions between cities



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Apologies if this a really dumb question... I thought movement was allowed around the regions of Spain, so for example we could travel within Andalucia but not go beyond it.

However I've tried to check this and found this:

"For example at the moment I can move around Granada province as I am a resident here. Yet I cannot move around Andalusia or other parts of Spain."

Does this mean we can't leave the province of Malaga?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

At the moment travel between provinces within Andalucia is still prohibited, so no you cannot leave the province of Málaga other than for essential reasons. A meeting of the Committee of Experts is taking place today when the possible relaxation of these restrictions (and increasing the hours that businesses are allowed to open) will be discussed, so hopefully there will be an announcement about any changes either this evening or tomorrow. I doubt they would come into force until after this weekend and the May Day public holiday.









Andalucía baraja reabrir las provincias y aumentar los horarios comerciales


La Junta insiste en la relajación de las medidas antes de la reunión con los expertos Tres provincias siguen en valores de riesgo muy alto en los contagios Medidas Covid Andalucía en directo: reunión para recuperar la movilidad entre provincias y ampliar horarios




www.malagahoy.es


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Lynn R said:


> At the moment travel between provinces within Andalucia is still prohibited, so no you cannot leave the province of Málaga other than for essential reasons. A meeting of the Committee of Experts is taking place today when the possible relaxation of these restrictions (and increasing the hours that businesses are allowed to open) will be discussed, so hopefully there will be an announcement about any changes either this evening or tomorrow. I doubt they would come into force until after this weekend and the May Day public holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Lynn. What a good job I checked before booking a last minute trip to Granada! I'd been under the impression we could move within Andalucia this whole time.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Amy123123 said:


> Thank you Lynn. What a good job I checked before booking a last minute trip to Granada! I'd been under the impression we could move within Andalucia this whole time.


If you are a non-resident coming from overseas then the restrictions on travelling between regions might not apply. At least this was the case last month.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> If you are a non-resident coming from overseas then the restrictions on travelling between regions might not apply. At least this was the case last month.


Yes, if coming from abroad you can cross regions to get to your destination, but once there, you have to follow the local regulations.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes, if coming from abroad you can cross regions to get to your destination, but once there, you have to follow the local regulations.


Please can you quote your source as this is very important to my situation as well and would like to be certain that I won't get turned back at the first road block on my way to Andalucia via France.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DonMarco said:


> Please can you quote your source as this is very important to my situation as well and would like to be certain that I won't get turned back at the first road block on my way to Andalucia via France.


It's common knowledge. 

Spanish nationals & residents have been complaining about it. It has been a recurring theme on TV & in the press.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DonMarco said:


> Please can you quote your source as this is very important to my situation as well and would like to be certain that I won't get turned back at the first road block on my way to Andalucia via France.


Returning to your place of residence has always been one of the five exceptions for crossing provincial and regional borders, dating from the original BOE which came into force a year ago.



> 1. Viajes por motivos sanitarios.
> 
> 2. Viajes por motivos laborales, profesionales o empresariales.
> 
> ...











Estas son las cinco excepciones que ya te permiten viajar entre provincias


El Boletín Oficial del Estado contempla una serie de supuestos en los que sí está permitida la movilidad sin limitaciones




www.diariosur.es


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

DonMarco said:


> Please can you quote your source as this is very important to my situation as well and would like to be certain that I won't get turned back at the first road block on my way to Andalucia via France.


The situation has arisen because while the Spanish government has left international borders open, the regional governments have closed the regional borders. However the regional governments don't have the authority to prevent international travel, which basically means they don't have the authority to stop foreigners from passing through their region. They can only stop residents from leaving. So it's not as if anyone has explicitly said foreigners can cross regional borders, but rather it's implicit by the international borders being open. 

Most people think these restrictions will end anyway when the state of alarm ends in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Seems I am going to Granada!

(For anyone that hasn't seen, travel within Andalucian provinces is permitted from Thursday).


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> Returning to your place of residence has always been one of the five exceptions for crossing provincial and regional borders, dating from the original BOE which came into force a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that apply to me when my permanent residency is in Switzerland and I want to drive to my holiday property in Andalucia?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DonMarco said:


> Please can you quote your source as this is very important to my situation as well and would like to be certain that I won't get turned back at the first road block on my way to Andalucia via France.


Info from el Ministerio de Sanidad. 
https://www.mscbs.gob.es/profesiona...tasActual/nCov/estrategia/medidasPrevCCAA.htm
There is a map, but if you scroll down the info is written out. This is until 9th of May when the Estado de Alarma finishes. I suppose they will update the info here then


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> The situation has arisen because while the Spanish government has left international borders open, the regional governments have closed the regional borders. However the regional governments don't have the authority to prevent international travel, which basically means they don't have the authority to stop foreigners from passing through their region. They can only stop residents from leaving. So it's not as if anyone has explicitly said foreigners can cross regional borders, but rather it's implicit by the international borders being open.
> 
> Most people think these restrictions will end anyway when the state of alarm ends in a couple of weeks.


Fernando Simón was questioned about it last month during a press conference









Fernando Simón, incapaz de explicar por qué los extranjeros pueden venir de turismo pero los españoles no pueden ir de vacaciones


«Que venga un inglés no es lo mismo que se muevan 20.000 personas de una ciudad a otra», dice el epidemiólogo




www.diariosur.es


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Movement across provinces in Andalucía is possible from 29th April


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Amy123123 said:


> Seems I am going to Granada!
> 
> (For anyone that hasn't seen, travel within Andalucian provinces is permitted from Thursday).


Have a good time - I'm glad I was wrong about travel between the provinces not being opened up until after the weekend!


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Lynn R said:


> Have a good time - I'm glad I was wrong about travel between the provinces not being opened up until after the weekend!


Thank you, me too! I'd booked the week off work planning to go somewhere. It would have been a shame to have to waste it.


----------

